
MacOS Sierra 10.12.2 Removes 'Time Remaining' Battery Life Indicator - Ph4nt0m
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/12/13/macos-sierra-10-12-2-battery-life-indicator/
======
noobermin
As someone who usually sides against Apple-isms (see my previous comments), I
can somewhat understand the logic a little. The analogy I can take is a water
bottle, you don't typically consider the amount of water in "how many hours
will this last me", you just look at the amount and tamp your drinking rate
accordingly.

~~~
Ph4nt0m
Even though the time estimate was not that accurate and that it constantly
changed based on workload, I found it useful to get an idea of how urgently I
need to plug my laptop.

